# Paulding forest Hog



## Wayne D Davis (May 7, 2019)




----------



## furtaker (May 7, 2019)

Turkey hunting? We need the story...


----------



## Wayne D Davis (May 7, 2019)

furtaker said:


> Turkey hunting? We need the story...


Yesterday I hunted the same blind and videoed a doe 10 yards from me.  I was overlooking a creek one way and a fire break 25 yards to my left. When I slipped in I heard shuffling around briefly. Figured it was the deers bedroom and I had bumped it. I got settled after my over a mile walk around 6:00 am. Had one gobble a little after 6 then heard a couple hens. Dawn is around quarter after and 6:30 I heard what sounded like a splash. 15 minutes later this big girl come in on my left headed  to the fire break. I debated on pulling the plug on her but the temptation took over. At a trot I layed one into her at 15 yards. She ran erratic across the break headed to cut over.  I found her exactly where I lost sight so she must have dropped like a sack of taters right there. To big to haul by myself so I ended up walking to the truck.... leaving gun and other doodads to lighten my load. Went back with a couple sharp knives and a heavy duty plastic bag. Spent hour or so carving the straps out, deboning the quarters. Then another hail out. Bumped 3 turkeys walking back to the truck..... looked like hens. Straps in the oven now!!!


----------



## furtaker (May 7, 2019)

Nice kill!


----------



## kmckinnie (May 7, 2019)

Egg eater. ?


----------



## Wayne D Davis (May 7, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Egg eater. ?


Yep.... I'm always after the pigs and yotes


----------



## Wayne D Davis (May 7, 2019)

furtaker said:


> Nice kill!


Thank you sir


----------



## jbogg (May 7, 2019)

Nice Hog.  Congrats!


----------



## antharper (May 7, 2019)

Nice bonus , congrats !


----------



## bfriendly (May 8, 2019)

Nice job man! Turkey loads will surely kill a pig!!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (May 8, 2019)

bfriendly said:


> Nice job man! Turkey loads will surely kill a pig!!


Yep....I got a 300 pounder at pine log 2 seasons ago with turkey load


----------



## Wayne D Davis (May 8, 2019)

jbogg said:


> Nice Hog.  Congrats!


Thanks jbogg


----------



## Wayne D Davis (May 8, 2019)

bfriendly said:


> Nice job man! Turkey loads will surely kill a pig!!


Thank you bfriendly


----------



## Wayne D Davis (May 8, 2019)

antharper said:


> Nice bonus , congrats !


Thanks antharper


----------



## Mifune326 (May 9, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Yep....I got a 300 pounder at pine log 2 seasons ago with turkey load



Good to know it can be done Wayne.  Just out of curiosity, how far were you from the pig, what turkey load and choke were you using and where did you hit him?


----------



## Wayne D Davis (May 9, 2019)

Mifune326 said:


> Good to know it can be done Wayne.  Just out of curiosity, how far were you from the pig, what turkey load and choke were you using and where did you hit him?


25 yards from fire break put him around 23 yards in the shot. Third degree 3.5"  shot  tight wad choke in a mossberg 835


----------



## Wayne D Davis (May 9, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> 25 yards from fire break put him around 23 yards in the shot. Third degree 3.5"  shot  tight wad choke in a mossberg 835


Number 3 hog in past 4 turkey seasons with the 3rd degree


----------



## Wayne D Davis (May 9, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> 25 yards from fire break put him around 23 yards in the shot. Third degree 3.5"  shot  tight wad choke in a mossberg 835


Right behind the front legs.... blew the heart out.  Hog dropped 40 yards out


----------



## chase870 (May 9, 2019)

Mifune326 said:


> Good to know it can be done Wayne.  Just out of curiosity, how far were you from the pig, what turkey load and choke were you using and where did you hit him?


I killed a 100 pounder at 15 yards with a 20ga 1Oz of 4's mod choke. Never underestimate the killing power of a shot gun


----------



## Wayne D Davis (May 9, 2019)

chase870 said:


> I killed a 100 pounder at 15 yards with a 20ga 1Oz of 4's mod choke. Never underestimate the killing power of a shot gun


Yes sir..... inside 25 yards it's a done deal


----------



## Mifune326 (May 10, 2019)

I didn't think turkey shot could penetrate deep enough to vitals on a big hog like that.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 11, 2019)

I am out of the loop on pigs in Paulding.  Congrats on the bacon man


----------



## Wayne D Davis (May 11, 2019)

Jim Thompson said:


> I am out of the loop on pigs in Paulding.  Congrats on the bacon man


Thanks Jim


----------



## Bushwhacker (May 11, 2019)

I'm sorry but this hog must have died from a heart-attack. Why everybody knows it takes a bazooka to kill them monsters.  Hate you didn't get a bird but glad you took out the hog and got some good pork cooking.  Amazing what you can do with birdshot up close.  Hope you get a bird next trip.


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 11, 2019)

Congrats


----------



## Wayne D Davis (May 13, 2019)

Bushwhacker said:


> I'm sorry but this hog must have died from a heart-attack. Why everybody knows it takes a bazooka to kill them monsters.  Hate you didn't get a bird but glad you took out the hog and got some good pork cooking.  Amazing what you can do with birdshot up close.  Hope you get a bird next trip.


Had the perfect set up this a.m. I observed some large turkey tracks yesterday after the rain on a logging road so I made a plan to sit on it today. Sure enough at 11:20 here he come. I watched him feed thru the vegetation all the way up till he got to my shooting lane. That bird did a about face at the very edge of my lane. I was sitting 30 yards off the road bed. He never knew I was there, he just decided to go back the way he came. Im giving the road bed one last sit tomorrow. I just moved farther down the road on a rise along the road overlooking a mud puddle he visited today. We will see


----------



## NickDeer (Oct 9, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> View attachment 967955


 Was searching paulding forest in the search menu to see if there was anything new. Guess i missed this one, Good one wayne!


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Oct 9, 2019)

NickDeer said:


> Was searching paulding forest in the search menu to see if there was anything new. Guess i missed this one, Good one wayne!


Thanks buddy. Yea she interrupted my Turkey hunt so I brought her home


----------



## longrangedog (Oct 9, 2019)

Feral pigs carry a lot of the diseases that were prevalent decades ago and were the reason everyone cooked pork WELL DONE. The diseases have been eliminated from the domestic population.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 9, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Egg eater. ?



DEFINITELY. That ain't all. Crop killer too.
I knew a share croper with multiple agreements. There were several hundred acres he wouldn't plant. Especially p-nuts, in Jefferson, Warren and Glascock counties.

Those hogs NEED TO GO. Kill every one you see.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Oct 9, 2019)

I found a new area to go after them. Bad part is it's well over a mile back there


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Oct 9, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> I found a new area to go after them. Bad part is it's well over a mile back there


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Oct 10, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> View attachment 986029View attachment 986031View attachment 986033


These photos do little justice.... this area is 80x60 yards at least. Looks like someone had a bobcat tractor in there. Largest single spot of sign I've ever seen other than Oakey woods


----------



## NickDeer (Oct 10, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> These photos do little justice.... this area is 80x60 yards at least. Looks like someone had a bobcat tractor in there. Largest single spot of sign I've ever seen other than Oakey woods


good lord


----------



## Luvntheoutdors (Oct 11, 2019)

Area looks familiar on Paulding. Would that area happen to be between a firebreak and creek? Old box stand near by?


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Oct 11, 2019)

Luvntheoutdors said:


> Area looks familiar on Paulding. Would that area happen to be between a firebreak and creek? Old box stand near by?


Actually it's deep on Sheffield


----------



## NickDeer (Oct 11, 2019)

Luvntheoutdors said:


> Area looks familiar on Paulding. Would that area happen to be between a firebreak and creek? Old box stand near by?


Pretty good eyes! And good bearings


----------

